# Hms Comus



## dartmouth_green (May 20, 2009)

Hi i am actully doing this for a friend as you folks were so helpfull to me in searching for my grandads ship.

Here we go:

HMS COMUS C-class light cruiser
Launched 1914 scrapped 1935.

that is all I have would love some more information and a picture if at all possible.

Thankyou for any help you can give.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings Dartmouth from Brixham.
Google www.battleships-cruisers which has several photographs of HMS Comus.
Kind regards
Peter4447


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi. A wee bit of info here
http://www.historyofwar.org/articles/weapons_HMS_Comus.html
Four photos of her in photoship, just click the forward arrow
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/Comus-01.html


----------



## dartmouth_green (May 20, 2009)

thankyou very much


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

You'll find some details in "Conway's All the world's fighting ships, 1906-1921‎ - Page 57", which you can preview via Google Books here:
http://books.google.com.au/books?id=j29zoWpozl8C&pg=RA2-PA57&dq=raider+GREIF+comus&as_brr=3

As well as page 57, if you scoll up to page 56 it will give you and outline and details of the class (Caroline). As well as Jutland, the Comus also took part in the destruction of the raider Greif.

regards,
Martin


----------



## NavySparker (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is the crew list for HMS Comus at the Battle of Jutland.
http://www.jutlandcrewlists.org/comus


----------

